# Westbrook



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,Does anyone out there have any info on ,what i believe is called 1/4 scale.I have some old kits made by westbrook.they are wood bodies with paper sides,larger than o scale ,but have two rail trucks.I really like the size and the graphics,they look to be pretty old.I googled westbrook,but couldn't find out much about a time frame of production or much about the company for that matter.I now have a different avenue of collecting to persue.Thanks for any info,Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

1/4 scale? That would be a yard sized set!

An Atlantic 4-4-2 would be about 12 feet long!  Oh, and that's without the tender!


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> 1/4 scale? That would be a yard sized set!
> 
> An Atlantic 4-4-2 would be about 12 feet long!  Oh, and that's without the tender!


Well,I guess that i was wrong.:laugh::laugh: They just vary in size compared to lionel.Whatever they are,I think that they are cool.I am working on posting some pics. Thanks for the info,Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it would be big even for ChooChoo's track in his back yard.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe a 1 or 2 guage set. I do like that the "cheese box car".

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a brief discussion / example of a wood-and-paper-side freight car (boxcar) not too long ago. I think Shaygetz discussed the mfr with some background.

That said, I'm fuzzy on the specific thread ...

Shay -- if you read this, does that ring a bell?

TJ


----------

